# Q & A for the PMBOK Guide Fourth Edition



## nsabs (20 يناير 2010)

هل يمكن لأحد أن يساعدني في الحصول على كتاب 
Q & A for the PMBOK Guide Fourth Edition 

مع الشكر الجزيل لجميع أعضاء المنتدى


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (20 يناير 2010)

*اليك اخى هذه الامتحان باجاباته..*​


----------



## nsabs (23 يناير 2010)

​يعطيك ألف عافية يا أخي


----------



## azeez3500 (23 يناير 2010)

هناك مزيد من الاسئلة تجدها في كتاب ريتا او برنامج ريتا


----------



## ehabsibaey (25 يناير 2010)

Thank you


----------



## محمد باناعمه (4 مارس 2010)

شكراً أخي محمود على الكتاب، والشكر موصول كذلك لصاحب الموضوع.


----------



## AHMED MOHSEN 30 (22 أبريل 2011)

thank you very much but what the password for the file


----------



## bendo100 (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا لمجهودك ممكن اعرف برنامج ريتا انزله منين و الكتاب للنسخه الرابعه؟


----------



## م الفا (28 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

